
Ask HN: How does the comment suppression on here work? - radcon
I can see that my comments are now automatically buried -- I&#x27;m curious how that works and what triggers it. I tested this on a brand new account by posting a 1-sentence comment in the same thread and it automatically showed up at the top, just like normal.<p>It seems like this penalty is manually (and arbitrarily) applied by the moderators with no warning or explanation. Is that correct?
======
moocowtruck
I'm pretty sure they call it shadow banning. IMO it's a pretty elitist thing
to do, but hey they run the place..

------
detaro
Autokilled comments would still show to users with showdead enabled - I don't
see any dead comments from you.

~~~
radcon
This is different, the comments are simply pushed to the bottom of the page
instead of hidden.

Usually, when you post a new comment it's boosted to the top for a short
period of time. Now, the opposite is happening.

